# Taper prior to 160 mile RAIN ride



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

I am currently training for Ride Across INdiana (RAIN) using information I gathered from the UMCA. The event is on July 21. My last training century ride is scheduled for June 30. I have a 65 mile local benefit ride event on July 7. Over these 3 taper weeks what should I do on the bike to be at my peak for RAIN?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Honestly, I've never seen a need for any kind of significant taper for a ride like that unless my intent was to go out and try to ride the course as fast as possible. Finishing RAIN is a lot more about simply riding intelligently than being in peak condition. Now, if you're wanting to ride the course as fast as you can, you may want to cut down your training volume by maybe 40% in the last week before the event in order to be a bit fresher..


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Ditto to what toobig said....
I did the RAIN in 2010 & plan on doing it this year again. We did a hilly century the weekend before, and felt fine on the RAIN ride. It was incredibly hot in 2010, we stopped at each rest stop and hydrated. That was the hrdest part, due to the crowds at the stops.
If you gunning for a finish time around 7 hours, then yes, set up a training TT schedule and taper off. But building a good base and getting some extended "saddle time" is most important. 
I may volunteer this year, so if you see a guy with twin 13 year old boys handing out t-shirts say 'hi'


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I tend to agree with the no tapper philosophy. I have a tendency to ride too little in the spirit of tappering and I think this is worse than not tappering. Some of my best events have been when I've ridden right up to the event. For instance I did a 30 mile ride the day before a 12 hour solo mountain bike event. I just did a 200 mile 9K gain double last weekend and the week before did a 77 mile 10K+ ride the weekend before. I was concerned I went too big the weekend before but felt strong for 14.5 hours on the double.

If you do decide to tapper the methodology I was given is to retain the same intensity but dial back the amount. Three weeks seems like a long time to tapper for me personally. I would not hesitate doing a 70 mile ride the weekend before. Your results may vary.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

I already have a 104 miler scheduled 3 weeks out. 2 weeks out I have a hilly 65 miler. The weekend before I'll probably do around 50. This is in addition to the 2 weekly fast (for me) group rides I do. So, I won't be just sitting on the couch drinking Bud Heavy's and eating doritos....Although the week AFTER RAIN....that's completely different.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

I agree that 3 weeks is too long a time to taper, I cut my mileage down the week before Rain last year and rested thursday and friday. As eekase said the crowds at the rest stops were the hardest, if you have a private sag try to avoid the sag stops and meet further down the road. Be prepared to handle the heat as its typically HOT!, I used Hammer Endurolytes and Perpetuem with good results.
Rain is a great ride, riding along with 1700 other cyclist makes it a little easier to get to the finish..good luck!


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

For me tapering before a big event is huge. I taper three weeks for a marathon but two weeks before a big ride or half-iron triathlon. Ill taper a week for a lesser effort, and have not tapered at all for a "b" race or when using a race for training. Last year i rode 56 miles hard (20mph) the day before a 1h45 half marathon run. Tired legs added about seven minutes my race time, which for me is a significant chunk of time. I'm 46 and a good taper makes a difference for me. I'll follow my normal schedule, but much shorter and less intensity. And almost nothing the two days before event. 

Undertrained and well rested is better than overtrained and exhausted, is what training guru HAL HIGDON says.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I've done RAIN & agree with others that a big taper is not needed. This ain't an ironman. Just take it a bit easy the week before and mind your food/fluid intake. 
BTW- +1 on the crowds at the rest stops. As I recall the 1st stop is particularly busy since the field has not thinned out yet. Many riders carry extra fluids to bypass at least a couple stops. If you are lucky enough to have a personal SAG then arrange to meet at locations away from the official stops. RAIN (or other ultraendurance rides) are mainly about pacing yourself & staying hydrated. As the organizers say, RAIN is not a "race"......even though they publish finishing times 

Good luck & have fun!!


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

TallCoolOne said:


> I am currently training for Ride Across INdiana (RAIN) using information I gathered from the UMCA. The event is on July 21. My last training century ride is scheduled for June 30. I have a 65 mile local benefit ride event on July 7. Over these 3 taper weeks what should I do on the bike to be at my peak for RAIN?


So did you complete RAIN?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> So did you complete RAIN?


I did complete RAIN. I had a good day. I felt I did as well as I am capable of at this point. My on bike time was 9:24 and my official finish time was 11:18 which was in the top 50% which was my goal.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

TallCoolOne said:


> I did complete RAIN. I had a good day. I felt I did as well as I am capable of at this point. My on bike time was 9:24 and my official finish time was 11:18 which was in the top 50% which was my goal.


Good for you!
I finished in 10:10, wanted to break 10 hours this year but had to ride through cramps
and the wind......can't wait till next year!


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd like to cross RAIN off my bucket list, but..... I'm worried the heat would get the best of me. They advertise that you need a minimum of 15 mph pace. I rode a 15.5 mph pace during my last century. 

My guess is that they would be a lot more pace line riding during the RAIN than there was in my century (none). 

If only they could guarantee a 8mph tail wind for the entire event.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Doug B said:


> I'd like to cross RAIN off my bucket list, but..... I'm worried the heat would get the best of me. They advertise that you need a minimum of 15 mph pace. I rode a 15.5 mph pace during my last century.
> 
> My guess is that they would be a lot more pace line riding during the RAIN than there was in my century (none).
> 
> If only they could guarantee a 8mph tail wind for the entire event.



Was your 15.5 mph pace total time or ride time? 
They advertise "You should be able to average at least 12 to 14 mph for over 11 hours" ...Remember you have 14 hours to complete 160 miles
which is about 11.5 mph average total time. There is some pace line riding
in the beginning but it seems like I always find myself alone after the lunch riding into a 10 mph headwind. This is a great ride, after you do one you'll be back every year!


----------

